

Can you achieve success AND have a life? - matthewrudy
http://philipbloom.net/2013/01/01/worklife-2/

======
matthewrudy
Sometimes I think these problems are uniquely true of the tech industry. But
this is a counter-point to that.

I guess craftspeople are the same, whether your craft is code, film, or
woodwork. We live for our work, but sometimes we forget to give ourselves the
space to live outside of our work.

~~~
coolestcool
Well, that post is an eye-opener. Very timely.

You're spot on with your comment highlighting that "we forget" to give
ourselves the space to live outside of our work. It's something that anyone
with true ambition is met with but something that we must learn to accept and
overcome.

I feel the idea of having success in life and work is most certainly
achievable, we just need to push ourselves to be aware of those around us (not
just our friends on the internet). I feel we need to make a conscious effort
to maintain and sustain positive relationships (partners, kids, parents,
friends, etc) while still maintaining healthy work habits. Work hard, play
harder.

